# Kolejność uruchamiania procesów na starcie systemu

## blendermen

Witam.

Chcę się dowiedzieć jak w Gentoo zmieniać kolejność uruchamiania usług podczas bootowania default. Czytałem handbooka http://gorg.gentoo-el.org/doc/pl/handbook/2008.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4 i dowiedziałem się, że init startuje alfabetycznie sktypty w /etc/runlevels/default więc pozamieniałem nazwy sktyptów odpowiedzialnych za start dhcp i X tak by iksy startowały pierwsze a dhcp jak drugie ale to rozwiązanie nie działa   :Laughing:   - nie startuje nic mimo że dowiązania nie zostały uszkodzone :p No ale mniejsza o to. Jak ustawić by to XDM startowało przed dhcpcd bo pobieranie adresu ip z mojej sieci trwa parenaście sekund. Na Debianie własnie tak miałem, że iksy uruchamiały się najszybciej jak to możliwe a w gentoo XDM uruchamiany jest na końcu.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

W /etc/rc.conf mozesz ustawic to. Cos w stylu:

```
rc_dhcpcd_after="xdm"
```

Badz tez:

```
rc_after='xdm'
```

 do /etc/conf.d/dhcpcd

To jest oczywiscie dla openrc, z baselayout1 Ci nie pomoge, nie uzywalem go od kilku lat.

Zmiana nazwa skryptow to nie jest dobry pomysl, przy aktualizacji pakietow ktore zawieraja te skrypty dorzuci Ci je, ze starymi nazwami.

----------

## blendermen

Dzięki za info. Zaraz biorę się za czytanie jak przejść na openrc :p 

Wpadłem jeszcze na pomysł żeby usunąć xdm z default a wrzucić go do boot i teraz jest o wiele szybciej ale może być jeszcze szybciej z openrc :p

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

Wczoraj podczepiono na głównej http://www.gentoo.org/news/20110505-openrc.xml

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Wczoraj podczepiono na głównej http://www.gentoo.org/news/20110505-openrc.xml

 

Dotyczy to także ~arch?

Co do kolejności procesów, obczaj sobie katalog /etc/runlevels/. Uruchamianie xdm za wcześnie może być niebezpiecznie, np. kiedyś go sobie ustawiłem tak, że się ładował przed wczytanie klawiatury. Poczytaj sobie o readahead i prelink, genialna sprawa. U mnie to przyspieszyło wczytywanie programów wieeeelokrotnie. Podobno wyniki są różne, u mnie akurat to była przepaść.

----------

## Dagger

Osobiscie uzywam systemd - tam nie ma takich problemow. Wszystko startuje w tym samym czasie.

----------

